# 2005 X-Trail roof rack



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello guys, new here, just bought an X-Trail and I need some advice regarding roof racks. Can you recommend me any ? Any good or bad experience, pros and cons ? ... Thanks a lot. I live in B.C., Vancouver area so if you had a tip where to get one for cheap around here it would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## soulrider1213 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an AutoMaxi rack that fits on the car quite well. I purchased it from Racks Unlimited in Calgary. It doesn't fit fully in the gaps where you pull out the covers to expose the places to bolt the rack on but it does the trick and fits almost any accessory since it is a square bar.It is a bit noisy so I got a wind deflector and that helps.

You can still find the factory racks around on Kijiji. Another really nice option is the Whispbars by Yakima. They make one that you can get in Canada on RackAttack.com. But be prepared they are not cheap ($500+)


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

There are several posts about this. I did a post several years ago on the Thule system I use. Do a search for Thule or for my posts.

Essentially the Thule square bar LB50, Tracker II 430 foot pack, and tracker pack TK8. The TK8 is for the Honda CRV, as it comes with extra brackets. I used this brackets by drilling a 3rd hole to match the mounting points on my 2005 Xtrail. Then the tk8 will bolt on to it and you are ready to install the rack and foot pack. I have been using this system since November 2004.


----------



## VI X-Trail (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm also new to the forum and to x-trails... picked up a Thule foot pack and bars from the Nissan dealer in Victoria... cheapest price I found... just over $300 all in for locking with key and removable rack. The parts guy said he'd give me a deal because they're trying to get rid of x-trail stock. Might want to give Nissan in Van a call.


----------

